# E & M worksheet



## kbritt77 (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone share a good E & M Coding worksheet?


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 8, 2011)

You mean an auditing sheet? I do..I have a few, you can pick which one you prefer. Email me at lvargas@cassregional.org and I will send them to you.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/coding pocket reference.pdf

Seems like a good one to me


----------



## tebby (Jul 9, 2011)

*E/M Worksheets*

If you could email me some I would love it. Gasping for air over here in AZ.
lottielw@gmail.com    Thanks, tebby


----------

